# Quickest/Shortest/First(?) MHF Meet in Poland



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Was the MHF Meet in Katowice last night the 

Quickest to organise

The Shortest

Maybe the First 

In Poland.

It was organised yesterday morning for yesterday evening.

All pitches had hard-standing and EHU, and there were cassette point, fresh water hose and grey waste dump available.

Location: Our Parking in the garden.

Attendees; John (HurricaneSmith), Janet and Hans (Janhank), Geoff and Basia.

Catering: Basia, in our apartment.

Social: Very, despite all being newly acquainted, probably helped by copious wine and beer over 5 hour period.


Although we knew that the other two MHs were around and we might see them sometime/somewhere the whole thing came together yesterday, partly due to the weather last week and this.

We have now increased by 100% (from 2 to 4) the number of MHF Members we have met personally and it was a pleasure for us to have them here.

One MH is now heading South to the Slowakian Tatra Mts. and the other West in Poland. 

Jan supplied with a Bio sachette to test in the cassette - she had not heard of that substitute for 'Green' or 'Blue' fluid.

We wish them good trips.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pah! Where was my invite?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Pah! Where was my invite?


Want a hint :wink2:

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Pah! Where was my invite?


Even SuperTurbo Hank could not have made it from TeesyWeesyDale to Katowice in 7 hours - well not without the chassis and engine falling off all the other bits:kiss::laugh:

Anyway, who said you would have been welcome? (except Basia) - it would have stopped us talking about you behind your back - and don't think we didn't:kiss:

I suppose if we have a Fruitcakes Meet in Poland we will have to invite you - or you may sue for breach of copyright. I shall discuss this with fellow FCs in the other place.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I was never invited 

So you geoff 

Are off my list
No
No excuses 
Done done dusted[

I only though I was in love with you

Finished

I'm moving on

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have posted many times that people are welcome.

Now that a couple have Members have taken up the offer some others are jealous - just because they did not.

Losers!

Sandra

" I only though I was in love with you" 

First I knew of it - so where was my Valenti's card:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm cautious 

Wouldnt want to upset the the boat

Sad and lonely now

But hey brightening up by the minite 

I'll love you again
Don't do Valentine cards
They are secret

I'm not into secret

Tell it how it is

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

*First MHF Members Meet in Poland!!!*

I'd like to thank both you and Basia for making us all so welcome. You were the consummate host and Basia the perfect hostess. Please also thank Basia for allowing me to scrump some red currants this morning.........I'll woof them down tonight!

It was a pleasure to visit your home and a thrill to know that you had invited Janet & Hans and that they were arriving too. It was a grand evening and lovely to put faces to everyone's names. A lot of good chat and many laughs!!!

Like you, I had only ever met one MHF member on my travels before, and that was "peejay" at a sosta up on a hill at San Marino.

I've been amazed at how little it costs to tour in Poland, especially diesel, camping and food. Less than a tenner for a campsite pitch with full facilities, un-metered electricity, and free wi-fi. With the unbelievably lovely hills a short drive from you, you are a lucky man!!!

I hope Janet & Hans have a safe drive up in the Tatra Mountains......It's a lovely road. Safe travelling to you too!!!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

barryd said:


> Pah! Where was my invite?


There's a rumour going around the good folk of Katowice that you drank all @tugboat's booze....... :surprise:

You didn't do that did you?

:grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He PROB did

But I'll vouch he is
Absolutely gourgeous 

Before the leffes 

Afterward

Well shadow had to escort him to bed

Spend all night outside his room on watch 

In the morning he lay with his paws over his face
Defeated

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Sandra and I went to see him when we were in Poland, he said he was in England or somewhere!..

ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's probably true Ray.

He's the only person I know who quickly nips out 2000 miles for an MOT.

:surprise:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> It's probably true Ray.
> 
> He's the only person I know who quickly nips out 2000 miles for an MOT.
> 
> :surprise:


You makei it sound as though it is voluntary - it's a hang-over from the bureaucratic ex-Communist system.

But we do make it a holiday also - this year will be Mosel, France, UK, ferry to Santander, Pyrenees, transit France, Germany.

Anyway, after 12 years the MH has still only done 33,000 miles - it is a good thing I got a low-mileage one 6 years ago.:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> There's a rumour going around the good folk of Katowice that you drank all @*tugboat*'s booze....... :surprise:
> 
> You didn't do that did you?
> 
> :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


No. That was that other Barryd. I think he's a Fruitcake.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The third Musketeer*

This is my 4th attempt to respond to Geoff, hope it works this time.
Sorry for the headache we caused you and Basia because of the Navi breakdown.
Now I think I also have a computer breakdown, its doing its own thing.
Thanks to you both for the wonderful welcome into your home, it really didn´t feel as if we were strangers did it?
For those that don't know, Basia is lovely, Geoff´s alright as well :grin2:.
Would like to say more, but this thing (computer) is being a pain in the butt.
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> This is my 4th attempt to respond to Geoff, hope it works this time.
> Sorry for the headache we caused you and Basia because of the Navi breakdown.
> Now I think I also have a computer breakdown, its doing its own thing.
> Thanks to you both for the wonderful welcome into your home, it really didn´t feel as if we were strangers did it?
> ...


Yeah, she's too good for him! :grin2:

Whats up with the Computer Jan? Can we help?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tonight
Some one is talking inthe background 
I a language I dont understan

I'm spooked 
Who the hell is that

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That's it

I'm off

Geoff you have ghosts
Having said that 

Do I care???

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Yeah, she's too good for him! :grin2:
> 
> Whats up with the Computer Jan? Can we help?


Hi Barryd, I think I´m beyond help :wink2:
The gremlins seem to be in this vehicle, it keeps missing letters, the curser moves to places I haven´t put it. The other trouble seemed to be with the forum itself, a sign came up twice to ask if I wanted the remove some (can´t remember what it was now) not a virus but something else interfering, when I clicked the yes all coded stuff was on there, as I didn´t have a clue what it meant I clicked the right top red cross, but couldn´t get rid of it so excited the forum. Are you confused???? I am. Now it keeps jumping up disappearing and I have to bring the page down again. I give in


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it seems you managed to get on

Not all was lost

It seems

Aldra


----------

